# Last Chance CSUSA Group Buy Status



## VirgilJ (Oct 3, 2007)

I finally got all the pens sorted and boxed. The following orders have a problem:

Easy Greasy 050 4623 Kit is Backordered

Kevin_F     050 4623 Kit is Backordered

Joseph 10   050 4007 Kit is Backordered
            050 4422 Kit was miss shipped by CSUSA. It has been
                     reshipped.

The above orders won't be shipped until the backorders arrive.

Tony Ramierz I screwed up and didn't get your order into the totals. I reordered it today. Since I messed up, I'll eat the extra cost. You'll just have to wait a bit longer to get your stuff.Sorry.

Everyone elses order will ship tomorrow

Virgil


----------



## johncrane (Oct 5, 2007)

Virgil thats for the up date l also ordered what is on back order.also did csusa give any time frame too the back order.


----------



## VirgilJ (Oct 5, 2007)

John, 
I checked with CSUSA on the backorder. The 050 4623 Rhodium Retro is not due until Dec. I canceled the order and have already sent refunds to the three people that ordered them.I'll get these three orders ready to ship this evining and take them to the Post Office in the morning.( I think they're open on Saturday)

Joseph,
The correct 050 4422 Kits arrived today. 
The 050 4007 Kits are due in next week. I did not cancel them.Your order should ship in 10-14 days depending on how fast CSUSA gets the kits to me.

Thanks to all for their patience.
Virgil


----------



## johncrane (Oct 6, 2007)

Virgil l would of canceled too thank you.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 9, 2007)

Virgil, just recived my kits and all is fine, thanks.


----------



## eastern47 (Oct 10, 2007)

Virgil, received my order yesterday. Thanks for doing this group buy. John


----------



## jedgerton (Oct 10, 2007)

Got mine today.  Many thanks for doing this!

John


----------



## VirgilJ (Oct 10, 2007)

Tony, 
I recievied your order last night. It shipped today.

Everyones order shhould be on the way with the exception of Joseph.


----------



## el_d (Oct 10, 2007)

Got my order Virgil, I will need to re-order the Accessory kit for the Sketch pencil. I put down the wrong part number and got the 10K sketch instead. Thankf for doing this.


----------



## ericw95 (Oct 11, 2007)

Went to the post office today and got my package.  Inventoried and checked.  Thanks Virgil.


----------



## George7 (Oct 11, 2007)

I got a note yesterday that the post office had tried to deliver my package. I talked to the carrier today and she said she'd try to deliver it tomorrow or the next day. So it has made most of its journey without any problem. I keep telling myself that I'm all grown up and I don't need to feel like a kid before Christmas! I'll post to confirm when it is actually in my hands.


----------



## George7 (Oct 12, 2007)

I got the package today. It is complete and everything is OK. Thanks again!


----------



## rcarman (Oct 13, 2007)

got mine today thanks.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 18, 2007)

Virgil l picked up my package yesterday from the post office it all looks good, also Virgil thank you for doing this group buy l very much appreciate it.


----------



## joseph10s (Oct 19, 2007)

Virgil, I received my order today!  Thanks again.


----------

